# 14 Cruze Diesel starting issues



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Power issue. Eitheir a short to ground, bad battery cable or alternator cable, or a bad battery in itself.

If none of those really seem to be the culprit start by cleaning the terminals on the battery and such.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Start by checking all bolts/nuts associated with your battery for tightness. Both positive and negative. Trace the neg through the current loop to where it bolts onto the car.

Is your battery in good shape, how old? With Snipsey's app I cleared the code after I tightened all mentioned fittings. Been several months no issues.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> Start by checking all bolts/nuts associated with your battery for tightness. Both positive and negative. Trace the neg through the current loop to where it bolts onto the car.
> 
> Is your battery in good shape, how old? With Snipsey's app I cleared the code after I tightened all mentioned fittings. Been several months no issues.


Dealer believes I got a bad batch of fuel I plan on creating a post covering the issue. Cause I might have to go after the company to have my fuel system replaced.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> Power issue. Eitheir a short to ground, bad battery cable or alternator cable, or a bad battery in itself.
> 
> If none of those really seem to be the culprit start by cleaning the terminals on the battery and such.


Had the negative terminal replaced under special coverage however the dealer believes I got a contaminated batch of diesel from a corporate gas station. The fuel smelled foul and unlike diesel or gasoline honestly smelled more like kerosene. I will be making a post about my experience going forward as I may have to go after the company who sold me the fuel.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> Had the negative terminal replaced under special coverage however the dealer believes I got a contaminated batch of diesel from a corporate gas station. The fuel smelled foul and unlike diesel or gasoline honestly smelled more like kerosene. I will be making a post about my experience going forward as I may have to go after the company who sold me the fuel.



Guess it was bad timing with the ramp. That sucks. Hopefully the right thing will get done. You can't be the only one.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

You need to get the fuel tested first before you make any accusations or hire an attorney


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> Guess it was bad timing with the ramp. That sucks. Hopefully the right thing will get done. You can't be the only one.


I called and spoke with the corporate and they said get all my paperwork together and if everything checks out they will compensate me. Pulling up to the ramps mixed the very last of the good with bad and luckily my car was smart enough to not let me continuously run the garbage through cause a old 12 or 24 valve dodge would have chugged that stuff through causing catastrophic failure. Dealer was able to flush and put new fuel in it with a new fuel filter which I just changed last week, bellowed smoke for a half hour and they don’t believe no damage was done and how it played out was a blessing because injectors, pumps, and the rest of the fuel system would have totaled my car.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Diesel4Ever said:


> You need to get the fuel tested first before you make any accusations or hire an attorney


I plan on it, the dealership saved a 5 gallon sample. I also contacted said stations corporate and informed they and they will check into the quality of the fuel. I was told their suppliers provide the fuel but the stations are responsible solely for their tanks if they may be leaking. I’m not gunning for their throats I just want to be compensated for cost when I’m 100% positive that fuel was fouled up. Service tech even said it looked nothing like diesel, smelled diesel esq but more mildew and looked nothing like what they replaced it with.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> Guess it was bad timing with the ramp. That sucks. Hopefully the right thing will get done. You can't be the only one.










You see the orange separation at the bottom. I got all my ducks in order and filed all the necessary paperwork. I drove by their today and the pump was blocked off. So hopefully all is good and I will be compensated. I am pissed though because my DPF went through unnecessary abuse trying to filter off that bad.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> View attachment 286128
> You see the orange separation at the bottom. I got all my ducks in order and filed all the necessary paperwork. I drove by their today and the pump was blocked off. So hopefully all is good and I will be compensated. I am pissed though because my DPF went through unnecessary abuse trying to filter off that bad.


Wow. The saga continues. I'm a 7 month diesel owner and do worry at times about what your dealing with. I pretty much get my fuel from the same speedway every time I get fuel. Keep us posted.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> Wow. The saga continues. I'm a 7 month diesel owner and do worry at times about what your dealing with. I pretty get my fuel from the same speedway every time I get fuel. Keep us posted.


Keep getting it from Speedway that’s where I typically get mine but for the first time while owning it I decided to get it somewhere else because it was 20 cents cheaper. What’s messed up is it was a name brand station. Do not want to mention their name until all is resolved but if you ever notice your car will not start or idling erratic then bogging out, or the engine starts surging for no reason after a fill up. Bad fuel is most likely your culprit. You’d never think you’d have to worry about such an issue. You pump and go and don’t think twice. Vehicles need 3 things to run and remember Air, Fuel, & Spark for Gas and Glow plug for diesel. You can get pretty close to the issue if you keep those 3 things in mind.


----------



## Dirty Money (Apr 6, 2020)

If you happen to have a southern states nearby they sell the 50 cetane diesel.


----------

